# Helle Stellen...



## sigfra (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen...

vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von euch weiterhelfen... vielleicht mach ich mir aber auch zuviel Gedanken...
einer meiner Koi ... er war ursprünglich mal rot mit silber ... bekommt helle Stellen.. d.h. die silbernen Schuppen sieht man stellenweise nicht mehr, dafür sieht es an diesen Stellen eher fleischfarben aus, so wie der Kopf, der ja eigentlich mal ein schönes rot hatte... ich kann mir nur nicht erklären, warum er sich jetzt am Schuppenkleid auch noch verändert ...
die Bilder sind nicht so optimal... aber vielliecht könnt ihr es ja erkennen..
die erste Stelle ist zwischen Kopf und Rückenflosse... und dann wieder nach der Rückenflosse Richtung Schwanzflosse... 
vielleicht hat ja jemand ne Erklärung dafür... wäre euch dankbar...

bis dann


----------



## Thorsten (28. Juni 2005)

Moin Frank,

irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen, (frag jetzt nicht wo!) dass sowas am Futter liegen kann. 
Soweit ich weiß gibt es auch spezielles Futter um Farben bei Koi zu unterstützen...ob das was bringt weiß ich allerdings nicht.

Sorgen würde ich mir allerdings nicht machen, ist vieleicht nur ein "Schönheitsfehler" der Natur.


Vieleicht melden sich ja noch ein paar "Koiexperten" hier... bin ja mehr die Goldfischfraktion


----------



## sigfra (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo Thorsten...

das es am Futter liegen soll, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen... bei den anderen gibt es so etwas auch nicht... und wie ich schon geschrieben habe, der Koi hatte ja mal ursprünglich nen knallroten Kopf, das was jetzt eben hell ist, war mal rot...
na ja... mal schauen, was sich noch ergibt...


----------



## olafkoi (28. Juni 2005)

Moin Frank

Also am Futter kann es liegen aber nicht nur !
Wenn ich deine Bilder richtig deute hatte der Koi auch schwarze Pattern ?!
Ein rückgang der Farbe hat verschiedene Gründe:
1. Wasserhärte 
Koi mit einem hohen Schwarzanteil kommen besser zur geltung bei hoher Härte.
2. Koi mit hohem Farbanteil kommen besser zur geltung bei weichem Wasser.
3. Farbverlust kann an Vitamin D und Calziummangel liegen! Vitamin D wird durch UV-Licht aus Provitaminen produziert.  Ohne Vitamin D kann ein lebewesen das lebensnotwendige  Calzium nicht aufnehmen !
4. Was Fütterst du ?
5. Hikuri ist eine ungefährliche Krankheit. Hikuri ist der Verlust der roten Farbe 

Über die rosafärbung würde ich mir erst einmal kein Kopf machen, bei Gin Rin Koi ist es fast normal, daß es stellen gibt ohne Beschuppung und fällt es leicht auf. Lasse bitte die Stelle nicht aus den Augen beobachten ist hier angesagt !

Auch ein Koi kann einen Sonnenbrand bekommen !  

Beste Grüße

Olaf


----------

